# What Components Make Up A Bikes Cockpit?



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Seems silly to associate a bike with a cockpit. In terms of a bike I immediately think of bars, stem and shifters. I've heard pedals, seat, post are on the list too. What are the components and why?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bars and stem...i guess you could throw the shifters in there too. cockpit?...because that's what you control the bike with.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I've understood it as bars, stem, seatpost, and saddle. The rest of the stuff is either the frameset and component group.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Bar, stem, shifters, plus any attachments like computer, light(s), etc.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

frpax said:


> Bar, stem, shifters, plus any attachments like computer, light(s), etc.


Yeah. Front end.

Calling the seatpost/saddle componentry while others "cockpit" or not, or making such a distinction is bizarre to me. It's all componentry.

It's weird to call the seatpost/saddle cockpit though - "My bike is rattling." "Where?" "Somewhere in the cockpit."
Where'd you look? I definitely didn't look at the saddle, I looked at stem, bars, shifters, computer.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

+ 1 to estone2.

Cockpits are for planes .... or a seedy h0m0er0tic bar name. Componentry is were its at.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Do women's bikes have a cockpit?
Wouldn't that be sexist?

Who the hell came up with that term anyway? I haven't seen many roosters flying airplanes...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Do women's bikes have a cockpit?
> Wouldn't that be sexist?
> 
> Who the hell came up with that term anyway? I haven't seen many roosters flying airplanes...


Probably the Brits. WWI pilots adopted it, but why apply it to bikes? You're not in any kind of pit or warfare as in the original meaning of the word was intended. Stupid. What I'd like to know is who in the biking world adopted this and how in the hell did it stick?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

The cutout or indentation of you saddle.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

woodys737 said:


> Probably the Brits. WWI pilots adopted it, but why apply it to bikes? You're not in any kind of pit or warfare as in the original meaning of the word was intended. Stupid. What I'd like to know is who in the biking world adopted this and how in the hell did it stick?


It should be noted that the official terminology of F1 is "cockpit" too. It doesn't have to be related to warfare-related


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Origin of "Cockpit"



> An intriguing question that I'm sure all of us interested in aviation must have wondered about sometime in our lives. And although we've conducted some pretty thorough research using a variety of word origin tools, we're still not entirely sure what the answer is. The first known reference to the term "cockpit" comes from the rather barbaric sport of cockfighting and refers to the pit in which the fights occurred. Shortly therafter, the word naturally attained a connotation as being related to any scene of grisly combat, such as European battlefields. By the end of the 16th Century, the term was being used to describe sunken pits or cramped, confined spaces. In particular, the word cockpit was used to describe the pit around the stage in a theater containing the lowest level of seats, as illustrated by this passage from William Shakespeare's "Henry V."
> Can this Cock-Pit hold
> The vastie fields of France? Or may we cramme
> Within this Woodden O, the very Caskes
> ...


http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/history/q0064.shtml


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Interesting history.*



PlatyPius said:


> Origin of "Cockpit"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/history/q0064.shtml


This definition kind of ties in with the idea that where the rider is sitting, his hands on the controls, "flying the bike" (it is, after all, balanced on two wheels), is, owing to the work the rider's engaged in powering the crank, a kind of battle position, fighting the wind, the hills, other riders, or the rider's own capabilities.

Positioning in the "cockpit" is paramount, to efficiently control the bike, propel it down the road, and survive to brag about it after the ride!. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

It is a term that should never be used regarding a bike.

Jeff


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Why?*



jlwdm said:


> It is a term that should never be used regarding a bike.
> 
> Jeff


Maybe you glide along at a leisurely pace, without a concern in the world. But lots of riders constantly challenge their strengths, resolve, the terrain, the bike, and others they ride with. For them "cockpit" works quite well. You know, like, "battle station?" :wink:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Fredrico said:


> Maybe you glide along at a leisurely pace, without a concern in the world. But lots of riders constantly challenge their strengths, resolve, the terrain, the bike, and others they ride with. For them "cockpit" works quite well. You know, like, "battle station?" :wink:


Have to agree with jlwdm. Besides the origin of the word, a cockpit connotates sitting in something. Airplanes, race cars and boats come to mind. Sitting on a bike doesn't come close to being confined, sitting "in" something or a place of battle/death/war, etc...as always imho. Anywho, don't know of one pilot that sits behind the cockpit. Just sayin'...:thumbsup:


----------



## fflyr (May 18, 2007)

Not sure if a woman's bike has a cockpit but 2 women flying an airplane sit in the box office!

From the source;
"While the C-5 was turning over its engines, a female crewman gave the G.I.s on board the usual 
information regarding seat belts, emergency exits, etc.. 

Finally, she said, 'Now sit back and enjoy your trip while your captain, and crew 
take you safely to Afghanistan ' 

An old MSgt. sitting in the eighth row thought to himself, 
'Did I hear her right? Is the captain a woman? ' 

When the attendant came by he said 'Did I understand you right? Is the captain a woman?' 
'Yes,'! said the attendant, 'In fact, this entire crew is female.' 

'My God,' he said, 'I wish I had two double scotch and sodas. I don't know what to think 
with only women up there in the cockpit.' 

'That's another thing, Sergeant,' said the crew member, 
'We No Longer Call It The Cockpit' 

'It's The Box Office.'


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I always assumed the "cockpit" referred to the area between the saddle and the bars where the rider is located when controlling the bike and was meant to connote the space/distance and not so much the actually components involved. Someone above mentioned that the rider's location is not constrained, but in fact it really is. Your @ss goes on the seat, your hands on the bars. There's really no other option.


----------

